# Menu nach oben hin öffnen lassen



## ManueI (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist es möglich bei diesem Beispiel: 

http://manuelmittelpunkt.de/test/

Die 3 Menüpunkte nach oben hin statt nach unten hin aufklappen zu lassen?


----------



## Maik (9. Februar 2010)

Moin,

im Gegensatz zu einem "Drop_down_-Menü", dessen Untermenü mit der top-Eigenschaft seine Startposition von oben erhält, und sich nach unten öffnet, benötigt das Untermenü in der entgegengesetzten Ausrichtung die "gegenüberliegende" absolute Positionsangabe bottom.

Hier zwei praktische Beispiele:


http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/upmenu.html

Auszug aus dem CSS:


```
.menu ul li ul {visibility:hidden; position:absolute;}
.menu ul li:hover ul, .menu ul li a:hover ul {visibility:visible; bottom:26px; left:0;}
```

http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/final_pullup.html

Auszug aus dem CSS:


```
.menu ul ul {
visibility:hidden;
position:absolute;
bottom:31px;
left:0; 
width:150px;
}
```

Wichtig ist hierbei zu beachten, dass das <li>-Element der oberen Menüebene mit position:relative formatiert ist, damit sich die absolute Positionsangabe seines Untermenüs relativ verhält, also auf dieses Element, und nicht auf den Dokumentkörper <body> bezieht.

mfg Maik


----------

